

Microsoft announces major expansion of Windows Azure services in Asia - vyrotek
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2013/05/22/cross-post-microsoft-announces-major-expansion-of-windows-azure-services-in-asia.aspx

======
vyrotek
_"We are excited to be the first multinational organization to make public
cloud services available in China, and encourage customers to sign up for the
free trial at<http://www.windowsazure.cn> starting June 6."_

Yes! I've been begging Windows Azure to deploy a datacenter in mainland China
for a long time due to the unpredictable nature of the "Great Firewall of
China".

